

Free, nationwide, Wi-Fi networks to be set up in the UK (petition) - GotAnyMegadeth
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/52011

======
GotAnyMegadeth
This looks like it could be a security nightmare. Does anyone know if it is
possible to do in a secure way?

------
mtgx
With free spying on their usage, too. They already set up free cafes in 2009
with the intention to spy on visiting politicians.

